# 3DPO-1st Clomid Cycle. Cramping since OV?????



## laura6914

Hey all, 

Im looking for somne advise for those who are on clomid. I started it this cycle form CD2-6. Got +POK at 2pm on CD11 and felt OV pains at 9pm. Very early for me. Normally ovulate on my own on CD13. Well since OV i have been getting cramps that feel like AF is coming but its way way to early. I never got the EWCM but have had plenty of creamy, cloudy and wet CM, which i still have. My boobs have been tingling since 1DPO and ive got constant dull back Ache. I know pregnancy symptoms dont start until at least 6DPO. Are these symptoms a result of the clomid? Has anyone experianced this and goit their BFP that cycle? Has anyone experianced this and not got their BFP that cycle?

Please help. Ive looked on the net and read many woman experiance this and then get their BFP and im stupidly allowing myself to get my hopes up.

I also BD on CD7,8,9 CD12x3. so not on the actual day i got my +OPK.

xxx


----------



## laura6914

any one???? is this normal????


----------



## DeDe80

Hi laura, 

I was like you and had cramps after clomid. I started having my like 5 dpo and I had alot of creamy CM from 1dpo. This could be a good sign for you. I just positive my story under the success stories if you would like to take a look.

:dust: to you that you get your BFP.


----------



## laura6914

thanks ever so much for your respons.e i have replied in your success storie section so congratulations again. I havent got much CM but what i do have is cloudy and wet. Does that sound similar to you. I dont knowif im clutchin at straws or if it a side effect of the clomid. I hope i do get my BFP. It would be the perfect start to the new year! Also the cramps today seemed to have eased a little. But still there niggling away at me. 
Im praying for my BFP. Thanks again for replying, you have given me some hope.


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Laura, I was like this with clomid too, especially my first & third cycle, my cm got heavier the more past ov I got this cycle...

sending lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## laura6914

thanks Kiki hun, i was hoping you wouldnt say that. ha ha ha! 
Ive just got to wait it out and see. Im feeling cautiously optimistic this month. 
How are you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## muncho

hiya
i have been getting something similar, cramps, and twinges near my ovaries and tummy feels likes it heavy..

im about 10 dpo, i know i def ovualted as i had cd21 results today.

also had back pain but i thought its because the sofa isnt comfortable..

fingers crossed..xx


----------



## laura6914

Muncho, i have exactly the same. Been having pulling sensations in loxwer belly today and twinges on right ovary. Back ache is constant but more so know im sitting at my desk at work. Have you noticed any changes in your CM?

Its sounding really positive for you if your 10DPO. I know 4DPO is really early for me to be feeling anything pregnancy related but super dooper symptoms have been heard of. 

xxx


----------



## muncho

Hi Laura

i had cm nots lots but it was creamy dry cm and yesterday a little watery. today nothing at all..not even back pain

only thing is i had a vaginal scan yesterday which showed that o ov from my left ovary but my left tube is blocked so i doubt if i am preg :( and my cd 21 bloos was 57 which is good

my cramps etc started a few days ago, so till good for you..

i have had no spotting, which is a good sign for me..


----------



## laura6914

There is always hope hunny, just hang onto it. It will happen for you. xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hiya, I don't want to put a downer on things but for the first 2 cycles I had the same feelings and they were simply just from Clomid. As the cycles have gone on the symptoms have gotten less.

I really hope you get your BFP tho!! Good luck!


----------



## laura6914

MillieMoo said:


> Hiya, I don't want to put a downer on things but for the first 2 cycles I had the same feelings and they were simply just from Clomid. As the cycles have gone on the symptoms have gotten less.
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP tho!! Good luck!

No thats ok hunny. I appreciate you telling me. As its my first round on it i have no idea what to expect thats why i posted the thread. Did you feel on your first round that you had actually done it?

xx


----------



## Kiki09

laura6914 said:


> thanks Kiki hun, i was hoping you wouldnt say that. ha ha ha!
> Ive just got to wait it out and see. Im feeling cautiously optimistic this month.
> How are you feeling hun? xxx

lol I know its so hard not to get hopeful, I am ok hun, have very bad cold at the moment so feeling really sorry for myself lol have 1st midwife app tomorrow but no symptoms!? not sure if that is good or bad!

Hope you get that BFP soon :dust: :hugs:


----------



## muncho

im not on clomid, ov naturally :)


----------



## laura6914

Kiki- hoe exciting. I hope everything goes ok. Do let us us know how you get on. Im sure having no symptoms are noting to worry about. I hope you get over your cold soon. I have one coming can feel my whole body starting to ache. Not good! 

Muncho- i OV naturally to but the Dr said the clomid will give that extra boost that i may need to get the eggs nice and mature. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

5 DPO today and having:-

cramping on/off
tingly boobs (forgot to add starting to get tender)
tired
huge waves of sickness- practically heaving for no reason
back ache

is this normaly for this early? Getting my hopes up slightly now.


----------



## MillieMoo

They could all be good signs! 

In my 2ww I lost my appetite for all types of meat and chicken just made me gag! My husband thought we had done it! It's so hard not to get your hopes up on your firts cycle because you think this miracle drug will work straight away and in my case everytime i have just been devestated each month!

It's really good to think positive and like i said before all your symptoms sound great! 

When's your test day?


----------



## laura6914

Hey HUnny thanks for your response. I think what you say is right. you expect it to be a miricle drug and expect it to work straight away. If i dont get my BFP this month lesson will be learnt for next month. 

Im goin to test on the 28th. As i OV 2 days early this month AF will now be due the 2nd so im hoping ill get a BFP by then if i am indeed pregnant. If not then ill be testing again new years day and then just a case of waiting until the :witch: shows up. 

xxx


----------



## Kitty23

Hi Laura :) just wanted to add my bit. I took clomid 1-5 my first month and got my bfp :) Pregnancy symptoms practically from 1dpo :)

they were
tingy boobs
veiny boobs
very tired
very emotional
alot of cramping 
a snuffy nose
and an abundance of cm

Just to say I didnt get my bfp until 18 dpo! Kept getting bfns until then so don't give up hope if you don't get one before then. 

I don't want to get your hopes up but it sounds just like my bfp month lol :) I thought it was far too early for symptoms aswell.

Good luck! xxx


----------



## laura6914

Kitty23 said:


> Hi Laura :) just wanted to add my bit. I took clomid 1-5 my first month and got my bfp :) Pregnancy symptoms practically from 1dpo :)
> 
> they were
> tingy boobs
> veiny boobs
> very tired
> very emotional
> alot of cramping
> a snuffy nose
> and an abundance of cm
> 
> Just to say I didnt get my bfp until 18 dpo! Kept getting bfns until then so don't give up hope if you don't get one before then.
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up but it sounds just like my bfp month lol :) I thought it was far too early for symptoms aswell.
> 
> Good luck! xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Ah thank ever so much for that. Im feeling so so confident now. Oh how exciting. I cant wait to start testing. Boobs are very sore today. CM seems to have disappeared a little. But have all the cramping (quite uncomforatble) sickness and tiredness. Oh and very emotional. Keep crying all the time its ridiculous. 
And your having teins that is fantastic. I would love twins but would easily settle for just the one at this stage! :baby:

xxx


----------



## Kitty23

laura6914 said:


> Kitty23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura :) just wanted to add my bit. I took clomid 1-5 my first month and got my bfp :) Pregnancy symptoms practically from 1dpo :)
> 
> they were
> tingy boobs
> veiny boobs
> very tired
> very emotional
> alot of cramping
> a snuffy nose
> and an abundance of cm
> 
> Just to say I didnt get my bfp until 18 dpo! Kept getting bfns until then so don't give up hope if you don't get one before then.
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up but it sounds just like my bfp month lol :) I thought it was far too early for symptoms aswell.
> 
> Good luck! xxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Ah thank ever so much for that. Im feeling so so confident now. Oh how exciting. I cant wait to start testing. Boobs are very sore today. CM seems to have disappeared a little. But have all the cramping (quite uncomforatble) sickness and tiredness. Oh and very emotional. Keep crying all the time its ridiculous.
> And your having teins that is fantastic. I would love twins but would easily settle for just the one at this stage! :baby:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Lol glad its made you a bit more positive :) Yeh I was just such an emotional wreck, two days before my bfp I literally had a panic attack at work I was crying so much about someone who had said something about me! Not like me at all lol. Lol I was having triplets but sadly one didn't make it, not to scare you though lol. It was two eggs that were fertilised then one of the eggs split to make my identical twins that I am carrying at the mo! And identical twins aren't because I took clomid

Fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## LunaBean

I've had the same, but I took soy isoflavines rather than clomid, technically they do the same thing tho. Hope we get our bfps!!!!


----------



## Kiki09

:hi: are you testing soon? How are you feeling?


----------



## laura6914

tested 3 times and all bfns. im 15dpo and af was due this morning but so far nothin. im going to leave it a few more days and test again. im normally bang on time with af but no sign so looking good. :)
xxx


----------



## Kitty23

I didnt get a bfp till 18dpo I think so don't give up hope! I got bfns up until then and when I did get my bfp it was very faint. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## laura6914

well af is now two days late and no signs of her showing. im feeling very tired now and again. had cramps on the 2nd when she was due and a few yesterday but nothing today. Been getting back ache on and off to. 

xxx


----------



## Kitty23

my fingers couldnt be any more tightly crossed for you! xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks kitty. I tested last night with FRER and BFN. tested again this morning (now 18DPO) with an asdas own and an IC (both using the same urine) and again BFN. Still no sign of AF showing what so ever. Im going to leave it another weeks or so now and if no sign and BFN its back to the DRs i go. 
Was absolutly heart broken last night. Cried my heart out was so devestated that it was a BFN. Im never late and i just cant see how the clomid can totally disrupt my cycle when they were perfectly regular without it. 

xxx


----------

